# Do you like the sunflower set?



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 12, 2018)

I like it,but I don't really need it in my campsite. It's neat there is a background thing that matches it though XD. It would be really pretry in someone else's campsite. Anyway that's my opinion what's yours?


----------



## Bcat (Jul 12, 2018)

I think it's really cute! Not my favorite items by a long shot, and I'm not buying the background but I still have the items out and I like them well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 12, 2018)

I like it a lot actually.  It’s super cute and I can’t wait to get the whole set so I can decorate my campsite with it.


----------



## nanpan (Jul 12, 2018)

I've got most of the set already ! I just dont think I'll use it because it doesn't match amenities that well.


----------



## kellyleroc (Jul 12, 2018)

I've only just started playing ACPC and this first event first theme I've seen apart from items in catalogue and I like it I'm wearing my sunglasses too. The items in catalogue seem very basic, I'm still learning I know leveling up unlocks more items etc for different animals tastes but the sunflowers are a hit with me


----------



## abby10 (Jul 12, 2018)

I like some of the items and the dress! Don't think I'll be using the chairs, but the actual sunflowers and the blanket are super cute and I plan to use them at some point!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jul 13, 2018)

I actually quite like the sunflower set. I'm so happy with my camp right now! I've mixed the sunflower set with a few other event and fortune cookie items and I think it's my favorite camp set up!!


----------



## Garrett (Jul 13, 2018)

Yes, I like it a lot. I love how the animals play hide-and-seek behind the sunflowers and sit in the seesaw. It's adorable.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jul 13, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> I actually quite like the sunflower set. I'm so happy with my camp right now! I've mixed the sunflower set with a few other event and fortune cookie items and I think it's my favorite camp set up!!



Your camp is looking great!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 14, 2018)

Same. I like but it’s not my favorite & it’s SUCH a seasonal set. It’s hard to find amenities or even other items to match it. Currently I only have the arch displayed.


----------



## FlowerChild313 (Jul 14, 2018)

I looove it!! 
I think I love wveythinf but maybe the chair and~ but I still might use them once I have the whole set. 
Fingers crossed! 

But I think you cannn find a few amenities for it.. 
like the rustic hammock looks good. 
And the harmonious fountain I believe ( one with a tree branch thing) 
And honestly maybe even the ruins.. 
and the treehouse! 
I think you can find things that jive.  


I LOVE that they included a sunflowerly windmill cuz that was the only reason I'd want the sunflower background kinda, and now I can just get the birch trees instead!


----------



## Flare (Jul 14, 2018)

Uhh the items are nice and all but it's not one of my favorites.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 16, 2018)

I like the sunflower patches but I'm not a big fan of anything else.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 17, 2018)

I like the items. Not using the chairs, but I've got most of the other things out, mixed with some items from past events. I think the hot air balloon looks nice with it, especially if you use a couple of birch trees, and the hammock in the other spot.

My only complaint is that you can't interact with them. I'd love to sit on the see-saw with a villager. Actually, I wish you could interact with the amenities, as well.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 17, 2018)

Like?...I love that set!, I hope it's added in the game next game.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2018)

I have it set up in my camper now and it’s precious!


----------



## mogyay (Jul 18, 2018)

yeah, it's one of my favourites, sunflowers are one of my favourite flowers and i love yellow! have the seesaw and the arch out in my camp right now but don't have room sadly for the mill atm


----------

